# Small City can also amaze the word ---Changsha in China



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

yes . It is the middle city.
i edit the title but it doesn't aviable....

and the title is still "small"..
changsha in the rank of all the cities in china may be in 30 or so .....


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

What a nice city, it looks good. Never heard of it before btw!


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank U .south Africa is a richer country in Africa....
We all kown there is much diamond....


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

With a population of 2 milion+ it would a big city in Europe. But it looks nice, seems like a lot of cities like this are growing very fast in China.


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

I want to know 
The friends out of China know which cities most?
Hongkong? Taibei?Beijing ,Shanghai ? guangzhou ?xi'an ?Shenzhen?

Does else exist they know?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

GO and have lunch .haha


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong - I live here.


----------



## ElBeasto (Dec 1, 2004)

Never heard of this city. looks nice


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

good posting.
Although i have showed some pics of Changsha 6 months ago.


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

I always thought that river was changjiang, but yea, xiang jiang it is.


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

changjiang passes by wuhan


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

harmonious beauty
i love the colors


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

The window of the world in changsha china.because most of chinese can't go aboard,so china has the build the flag of each famous building all over the world...









a couple of young in the window of the world ..changsha china 








changsha china








changsha china
hunan university in changsha...is it beautiful?








changsha china









the "aiwan" temple in summer and winner ...









lushan ancitent temple in changsha china









a shopping street only for pedstrian.....changsha china









changsha china









a profile for changsha china









a statium in changsha china









A museum inchangsha china


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

nice pics and city. how many live in the city/metro?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

about 2.0 million
in China ,it's not big enough....


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

The window of the world in changsha china.because most of chinese can't go aboard,so china has the build the flag of each famous building all over the world...

--------------

the window of the world ...changsha also have one???

I thought only Shenzhen have..

and your pics have one of the shenyang city....-_-!!!!


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

The window of the world is "rubbish"


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

yes .there is a "the window of the world" int changsha ....

omg, which is shengyang's?

i checked it ,didn't sure.


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

where do some pics go???

Does the pics server(img206.imageshack.us)delete pics every day??


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

Only chinese read it ?


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

WOW~! Changsha (and all of China) is truly incredible. I REALLY want to go there. :happy:


----------



## Gary B (Jan 14, 2005)

Beautiful city.


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

mankawabi ,gray B,
welcome to changsha


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

Chinese cities always amaze me,  how tall's that wheel? And do you got any more pictures of that "Window of the world" attraction?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

yes...wait.

the wheel is about 120m。


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

window of the world.....
it just lessen some famous place over the world ....
not espically...


----------



## Buse (Apr 8, 2005)

BigChina said:


> Changsha Locates like this


Just goes to show that a red line can really make a difference.


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

Just goes to show that a red line can really make a difference

what's the meaning ?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

go above....
let more people see my changsha .


----------



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

China is incredible.


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

the weather is not so good.changsha fall into a cloudy day









an advertisement board for a KTV










an under-cross in changsha


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

one street in changsha









a hotel in changsha.which was the first 5-stars hotel in changsha 










a residence for chagnsha


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

What is the different between Changsha "Window of the world" and Shenzhen "Window of the World"???


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

which in changsha is supported by ShenZhen "HuaQiaoCheng" ..
And now is being run by "HUNAN TV-BroadCast Bureau"


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

changsha street









changsha hotel










changsha hotel2


















changsha top 1


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

this is also in changsha center squear









this is also in changsha center squear









this is also in changsha center squear


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

BigChina said:


> Just goes to show that a red line can really make a difference
> 
> what's the meaning ?


I think he means the fact that it encircles Taiwan on that map?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

heh .taiwan is part of China.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

How can a poor communist country build such beautiful cities?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

How can a poor communist country build such beautiful cities?
======================
yes.We are poor past..but that has passed ....
now ,we can say we are not strong yet,but it'll be soom
yes,we are communist,but it's not a reason for poor or building beautiful cities
we don't have great GDP,But we can get more than others using 1$.


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## ilove (Apr 17, 2006)

changsha


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

great 。。


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

>


What's this? I suppose it's the City Hall or something?

It's beautiful....


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

wow! Looks more organised than Shenzhen to me...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Err...anyone fancy answering my question?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

but what did you ask?


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

person in changsha. spend their holiday on 5.1









children play beside the xiangjiang river 









a 5-star hotel named hua tian..









a plat for viewing the city near xiangjiang river









true life in china changsha









true life in china changsha


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

the holiday is end....

are u happy


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

BigChina said:


> but what did you ask?


Look around a bit..

I asked what








is.

Is it the City Hall? Because it's beautiful.


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

no..

it just a imitation in the window of the world

perhaps it's a city hall in itanly


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ah I see - is that one built to scale? It looks fucking huge.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing and really beautiful city!


----------

